# Booby Trap Fishing Team fundraiser trip up for auction! "Costa Rica"



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Booby Trap Fishing Team fundraiser trip up for auction! "Costa Rica"

Come fish with us out of Los Suenos Costa Rica this August 2015. We are donating a trip on the Booby Trap ll for 2 people! The trip will be held this August and includes 2 days of fishing. One day of marlin, sailfish or swordfishing and one day of fishing for rooster fish, Cubera snapper or deep dropping for several different species of grouper, snapper and much more! 
The trip also includes 4 days and 3 nights stay in a beautiful Condo also located inside the Los Suenos Resort only about an hour drive from San Jose airport. 
Once you and your guest land our driver will pick you up with cold ones iced down for the incredibly scenic drive to the Marina!

About the Booby Trap Fishing Team benefit/fundraiser and who it is benefiting. This story grabbed our hearts and I hope the trip raises a ton of money. 

A good buddy of mine, Rory Starling which also has been a huge player in our Texas Swordfish Seminar Benefit since the start called me the other day asking if I could help out by donating an item for a fundraiser raffle.

His wife's cousin (Melissa Miller, age 28) and her son (Jake, age 9) are both fighting cancer and they're going to have medical bills as long as they live. 

Melissa has had two surgeries for her brain tumor and since its too big to completely remove it all, she's been told she'll need chemo every two weeks for the rest of her life to slow the aggressive tumor. 

Jake found out a month ago that he has advanced osteosarcoma (bone cancer) in his leg and he's started chemo himself. They're either going to have to amputate below his knee or remove the bone with the tumor and replace it with an artificial bone which will have to be replaced surgically every few years as he grows.

This family has had it very rough because Melissa's mom died of cancer at 42 and Melissa's sister (Michelle) died of cancer at 37 after battling it for 26 years. When Michelle was fighting her cancers she found out she inherited a cancer gene called Li Fraumeni Syndrome from her mom who also passed it on to Melissa and now Jake has it which is why they're having these problems. With this gene its not a matter of "if" you'll get cancer, its "when" and they saw that with Michelle because she started out like Jake at age 11 with having pins in her leg and going back in for numerous surgeries. She fought cancer in the leg, then breast cancer, jaw cancer and finally couldn't fight anymore when it was found in her lungs. They're praying to God that Melissa and Jake don't have the same fate. 

The trip does not include transportation to and from Costa Rica and holds no cash value. 

I told Rory, lets do this instead so I sure hope to see some good bids roll in. Thanks in advance! 

Auction ends July 23, 2015 at 9:00 pm by this forums time. 
Highest bidder will be the winner of the auction. 
Rory will post info on where funds are to be transferred by the winning bidder and where you can donate funds to help these folks other than bidding on this trip.

Thanks, Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll be first in...... $2000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

While I hope the bid quadruples my bid! I'd love to take the wife back to celebrate us getting married there! It was awesome!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

You can check out Los Suenos at 
http://www.lsrm.com/marina.php


----------



## Captain (Feb 18, 2006)

*Hopefully it helps*

I cannot bid but I will donate $500.00. Hopefully they can set up a PayPal account.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ttt------$2500


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

$3000


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

*Booby Trap Fishing Team fundraiser trip up for auction! "Costa Rica"*

Can the trip be taken in September instead of August?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

How many bedrooms in the condo?


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

$3,500


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FREON said:


> How many bedrooms in the condo?


We have 3 to choose from. 2- 3 bedrooms and 1-2 bedroom. It depends on the dates we end up doing the trip on.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

The reason I asked was in case 2 couples wanted to get together for this. Didn't know if it was just for 2 people or if 4 could go.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FREON said:


> The reason I asked was in case 2 couples wanted to get together for this. Didn't know if it was just for 2 people or if 4 could go.


Lets just make it for 2 couples! Plenty of room and prob raise more money.

Th auction is now for 2 couples so let's get it rolling! I'm leaving CR now.. Can answer questions and PMs once I land in Texas.


----------



## bluewater-dozer (Jun 23, 2009)

Let's go $5,000


----------



## mjz (Jan 11, 2008)

bluewater-dozer said:


> Let's go $5,000


BOOM!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Man this sounds like one heck of a trip! 

Cancer is a nasty and I especially hate seeing kids have to go through it. Heck of a thing you are doing to help out a family in need. Major props to all the bidders so far and to you all for putting this trip together! I hope this helps the family at least ease a little of the financial burden. The last thing they should have to worry about during this time is how they will pay the bills.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

jgale said:


> Man this sounds like one heck of a trip!
> 
> Cancer is a nasty and I especially hate seeing kids have to go through it. Heck of a thing you are doing to help out a family in need. Major props to all the bidders so far and to you all for putting this trip together! I hope this helps the family at least ease a little of the financial burden. The last thing they should have to worry about during this time is how they will pay the bills.


Just when we think we have problems, something like this comes up. We are all fighting a battle of some sort....but these folks need help NOW! Hats off to the Boobytrap team!

I'll do $6,000 on the trip.


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't count me out yet I am rolling all my change!!!


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow Brett's that's awesome. Fishing in Costa Rica with the boobytrap team what a once in a lifetime chance to catch some amazing fish. Ryan Services will go $7,000. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

All of you are very kind!!! Thanks EVERYONE for the very generous bids and thanks for the 500.00 donation!!! I know they are working on getting the account set up ASAP. We will do our best to make this a really cool trip! 
Brett


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I see Joey bidding, just lucky I had C Spine Fusion in July, but to keep the spirit. I will match the donation $500 and talked with the wife, this is her chosen profession, if the family has any questions she will be more than willing to help. 

Great Job as always Brett and the Booby Trap Team!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

dlbpjb said:


> Well I see Joey bidding, just lucky I had C Spine Fusion in July, but to keep the spirit. I will match the donation $500 and talked with the wife, this is her chosen profession, if the family has any questions she will be more than willing to help.
> 
> Great Job as always Brett and the Booby Trap Team!


Thanks my brother! 
There are some very kind and thoughtful folks here on 2cool. 
All of the money you guys are donating and bidding is really going to help. I can't imagine having to go through times like this family is having to deal with. They are very greatful. 
Thanks again to those of you helping out and please keep the bids and donations coming.

The bid is at 7000.00 for 2 days of fishing, 4 days and 3 nights in a Los Suenos Condo, for 2 couples this coming August We can help arrange for a longer stay if needed , no problem.

If you have any questions PM me, I'll be leaving fishing in the morning for a few days here in Texas but plan on being back around Wednesday and will get to PMs again then. 
Thanks! Brett Holden

Keepum coming!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

.


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll go 8k. I am ready for a pacific sword and a big rooster!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> I'll go 8k. I am ready for a pacific sword and a big rooster!


Thanks for the bid Sir! If you end up with the trip we will bust out butts to get you a Pacific swordfish!

Keep the bids coming! 
Thanks everyone! 
Brett


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Please keep us posted about account for cash donations.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

*Donation*



dlbpjb said:


> Well I see Joey bidding, just lucky I had C Spine Fusion in July, but to keep the spirit. I will match the donation $500 and talked with the wife, this is her chosen profession, if the family has any questions she will be more than willing to help.
> 
> Great Job as always Brett and the Booby Trap Team!


Thanks,

My wife is working on setting up a paypal account that will go straight to the medical fund account that they set up for Melissa and Jake. We are waiting for the confermation draft to go through to be sure that everything is working. I will let you know when we are able to transfer funds.

Thanks again, Rory.


----------



## 2wellman (Mar 9, 2010)

Brett thanks for everything you do. If the boy has to have his leg amputated please let me know. I'm directly affiliated with the owner of Gulf Coast Prosthetics and would help them along that road if the need arises. 
Everyone else bid this thing up. It for a great cause and the fishing there is great I have fished out of Los Senos 4 times and always had a good trip. 
Again thanks Brett for all you do.


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't even imagine having to go thru what this family is going thru. Thank you Brett for doing this what a big heart. Let's keep it going $9,000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

What a great thing to do Brett. Major props to you for doing such a standup fund raiser. I can't even imagine going throw something that rough for a family.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm so inspired by this group! Everyone always comes through in such big ways! The 2cool community is so awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4DUBYZ (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Brett 

Good to see that big heart is still pumping strong. It is always great to see people step up at time of need. I had a run in the big C and was able to power past the illness. I pray for great outcomes for this family. 

How long you going to let this run? You going to be running the boat?

RD


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

The original posts said it ends on the 23rd at 9pm. I'd bet he plans on being there running the boat, but that's obviously up to both parties on timing I would guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

I just wanted to give Brett and the Booby Trap fishing team a big thanks as well as the generous people on this board that have bid on the trip to Costa Rica and those that have offered generous donations to help Melissa and Jake.
I called Brett a little over a week ago looking to get something donated for a raffle our family is putting together to raise money to help with the medical expenses that are piling up for Melissa and Jake. Brett said I can do more and offered to donate this awesome fishing trip to Costa Rica and raffle it off on 2cool to raise money for them. What an awesome gesture! This is a very big deal to is and the entire family can't express how grateful we are to both Brett and the rest of the 2cool family.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Several people have PM'd me about donations. They have a PayPal account set up for there medical fund that you can send donations to. The paypal account is [email protected]. If you have any questions you can email me at [email protected] or call me at 979-578-1548.

Thank again for everyone's generosity,
Rory Starling.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just got in from offshore. I'll post a report soon as I get to my office. Thanks for all the bids so far! Keep the bids coming! I'll guarantee billfish and rooster fish on the trip if that's what the winning bidder wants to target. ! Keep them coming guys and thanks for the kind words! 
Brett Holden


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*lets go!*

I am in for 11k, I am sick of the wind here and ready to go fish some where. Its for a great cause.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> I am in for 11k, I am sick of the wind here and ready to go fish some where. Its for a great cause.


Thanks!!!!!! Very kind Sir!

Keepum coming!!!!


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

I've never been to CR lets make it 12,000. Keep it going guys this is for a very worthy cause.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't think the paypal info is correct-goes to emailâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> I am in for 11k, I am sick of the wind here and ready to go fish some where. Its for a great cause.





rudytail10 said:


> I've never been to CR lets make it 12,000. Keep it going guys this is for a very worthy cause.





POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I don't think the paypal info is correct-goes to emailâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


Thanks everyone!!!!!

I'll call Rory and check out the PayPal thing!!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> I don't think the paypal info is correct-goes to emailâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


You have to have a paypal account. After you log in, go to the menu and pick send money to friends and family. You will go to a page that ask for the email address that links to the account to transfer funds. Enter the email address [email protected] and it will send to Melissa and Jake Miller's medical find account.


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been reading lots of CR fishing reports....its on fire down there!! I'll do $13k


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CAT TALES said:


> I've been reading lots of CR fishing reports....its on fire down there!! I'll do $13k


THANKS!!!

It has been great fishing! Looking forward to meeting the winning bidder and catching some fish!!! 
Thanks for the bids and donations so far!!!! There are some great folks on this site! Keep the bids coming!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the pay pal infoâ€¦â€¦didn't know!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Just a little update on Jake. Jake is at Texas Children's Hospital undergoing his second round of Chemo. With osteosarcoma , they normally do chemo after they remove the cancer, in this case the bone from his right knee to his ankle. Due to the cancer being advanced and the fact they think it may have already spread they are doing chemo first. We are praying he can get through this and that the can replace his leg none with an artificial rod and not have to amputate his leg below his knee.

Please keep Jake and his mother Melissa in your prayers,
Rory


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

StarlinMarlin said:


> Just a little update on Jake. Jake is at Texas Children's Hospital undergoing his second round of Chemo. With osteosarcoma , they normally do chemo after they remove the cancer, in this case the bone from his right knee to his ankle. Due to the cancer being advanced and the fact they think it may have already spread they are doing chemo first. We are praying he can get through this and that the can replace his leg none with an artificial rod and not have to amputate his leg below his knee.
> 
> Please keep Jake and his mother Melissa in your prayers,
> Rory


Prayers sent Rory. I can't even imagine.


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey Brett, I don't have no where near this kind of money to bid, but I would like to donate 200 dollars to help out. It breaks my heart reading the post. They need the money more than I do so please send me a pm so I can get your Information to donate the 200 dollars.. Also do they have a go fund me account? Would make it easier that way.. Whatever it takes.. Put me down for 200 Sr. Will keep them in my prayers. Thanks and God bless everyone and their families out their. 

Ps. Good luck fishing in costa!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a good friend that watches 2cool a lot but has never posted so I'm going to post this for him. Here is what he sent me to post:

I believe it is one's duty to help others in need especially when you have the means and capabilities. I've been through a few tragic situations and never really found the words to describe the help that some gave to me in my time of need. So for lack of better words I am glad and proud to be able to help by bidding on this great trip. This family will remain in our family's thoughts and prayers. 

I'll go $15,000.00 on the Booby Trap Fishing Team Costa Rica Adventure!!

Scott Broussard

Thank you Scott, if you read this my friend, you are one heck of a man!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Chefmaster said:


> Hey Brett, I don't have no where near this kind of money to bid, but I would like to donate 200 dollars to help out. It breaks my heart reading the post. They need the money more than I do so please send me a pm so I can get your Information to donate the 200 dollars.. Also do they have a go fund me account? Would make it easier that way.. Whatever it takes.. Put me down for 200 Sr. Will keep them in my prayers. Thanks and God bless everyone and their families out their.
> 
> Ps. Good luck fishing in costa!


There is both a PayPal account and a GoFundMe account set up for Melissa and Jake. The information for the PayPal account is one page back. Here is the GoFundMe site: http://www.gofundme.com/wx6eus?fb_action_ids=1016624325016899&fb_action_types=og.shares&fb_ref=14_fb_up&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%5B914583265249932%5D&action_type_map=%5B%22og.shares%22%5D&action_ref_map=%5B%2214_fb_up%22%5D

We would prefer the use of the PayPal account as they do not charge for transferring funds as gifts whereas GoFundMe takes 8% of all proceeds. Don't hesitate to use GoFundMe if it is easier for you though.

Thanks again 2Cool for your generosity,
Rory.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

jgale said:


> I have a good friend that watches 2cool a lot but has never posted so I'm going to post this for him. Here is what he sent me to post:
> 
> I believe it is one's duty to help others in need especially when you have the means and capabilities. I've been through a few tragic situations and never really found the words to describe the help that some gave to me in my time of need. So for lack of better words I am glad and proud to be able to help by bidding on this great trip. This family will remain in our family's thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


Wow! Thank you Scott! The 2cool family is amazing!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Auction ends tonight at 9:00


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow!! Very generous bid!!



jgale said:


> I have a good friend that watches 2cool a lot but has never posted so I'm going to post this for him. Here is what he sent me to post:
> 
> I believe it is one's duty to help others in need especially when you have the means and capabilities. I've been through a few tragic situations and never really found the words to describe the help that some gave to me in my time of need. So for lack of better words I am glad and proud to be able to help by bidding on this great trip. This family will remain in our family's thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Chefmaster said:


> Hey Brett, I don't have no where near this kind of money to bid, but I would like to donate 200 dollars to help out. It breaks my heart reading the post. They need the money more than I do so please send me a pm so I can get your Information to donate the 200 dollars.. Also do they have a go fund me account? Would make it easier that way.. Whatever it takes.. Put me down for 200 Sr. Will keep them in my prayers. Thanks and God bless everyone and their families out their.
> 
> Ps. Good luck fishing in costa!


 Thanks for the donation to this family! You are very kind! Brett



jgale said:


> I have a good friend that watches 2cool a lot but has never posted so I'm going to post this for him. Here is what he sent me to post:
> 
> I believe it is one's duty to help others in need especially when you have the means and capabilities. I've been through a few tragic situations and never really found the words to describe the help that some gave to me in my time of need. So for lack of better words I am glad and proud to be able to help by bidding on this great trip. This family will remain in our family's thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


Very nice of you Scotty!!! Thanks for posting up his bid Jason!

Scotty and his family are always generous when it comes to helping others! First class folks!!!!

About 30 minutes left in the auction!

Bid is at 15,000.00! Going Once! Going Twice!


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

broadonrod said:


> Booby Trap Fishing Team fundraiser trip up for auction! "Costa Rica"
> 
> Come fish with us out of Los Suenos Costa Rica this August 2015. We are donating a trip on the Booby Trap ll for 2 people! The trip will be held this August and includes 2 days of fishing. One day of marlin, sailfish or swordfishing and one day of fishing for rooster fish, Cubera snapper or deep dropping for several different species of grouper, snapper and much more!
> The trip also includes 4 days and 3 nights stay in a beautiful Condo also located inside the Los Suenos Resort only about an hour drive from San Jose airport.
> ...


Brother your generosity makes me very proud to call you a friend!! Thank you for always reaching out to those in need!!

And Scotty Broussard, wow brother!!!! This will go a long way to lighten up the load for this family! Very kind of you!!!!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Last chance....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

All in... All done!

Thank you Scotty! You are a heck of a guy and may God bless you Sir! I plan on running the boat on this trip and really look forward to seeing you and your family or friends! Your are an amazing person my brother! 
Brett Holden


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

*Keeping Yall in my prayers!*

It's not much, but it's the least I can do. If the oilfield didn't crash and I hadn't lost my job, I would have done more. God bless and wish you the best of luck! Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Guys, that's Amazing!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Scotty, I want to say thank you very much! I also want to say thang you on behalf of Melissa and Jake Miller. Your generosity will go along way with helping them through the difficult journey that lies ahead of them. You my friend are an awesome person. I hope you have a great time in Costa Rica with Brett, I know Brett will put you on the fish! 

Rory


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats Scotty!! I bet Yall are gonna have a blast down in CR!!

The auction is over but the battle is not! 

Rory....please keep us posted on the benefit and raffle!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I just talked to Scotty! He said make his bid 20,000.0 for the family if it's not to late... And I'm going to post what else he has offered as soon as I get time to put it all together! 

What an incredible person!!! 
Scotty's bid closes at 20,000.00!


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

WOW! Scotty, you are one generious dude!


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

I just saw you upped it to 20k! AMAZING! My hats off to you, and prayers to the family, Rory.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FishingAggie said:


> I just saw you upped it to 20k! AMAZING! My hats off to you, and prayers to the family, Rory.


Long story short. 
Text from Scotty!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Another from Scotty. All FREE!


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Outstanding


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks to all that bid, donated and that have said a prayer for this family! All of you are very kind! 
Brett


----------



## Chefmaster (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow!!!!!! Scotty you are one heck of a gentleman. Hats off to you sr! Sending green over and over again!!! God bless the miller family and everyone else's families out their!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

That is simply unbelievable! What an amazing pay it forward gift. What can you say about a guy like that? A true hero. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Agreed, Scotty that is a wonderful thing you did!


----------



## CSCHOOLFIELD (Oct 27, 2005)

*way to go*

Man y'all priced me out of the game. The family of will greatly benefit greatly from your generosity. I am going to make a donation to their fund, hopefully some of others will do the same.
Clay


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

CSCHOOLFIELD said:


> Man y'all priced me out of the game. The family of will greatly benefit greatly from your generosity. I am going to make a donation to their fund, hopefully some of others will do the same.
> Clay


Count me I for a donation as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

This is Rory's wife Barbie, I just heard about the $20,000 donation for Melissa & Jake this morning and I don't know what to say. The generosity, prayers and donations from those who don't know them are amazing! Brett- we can't thank you enough for making this happen and Scotty- your donation will open more doors that weren't there to give them a chance- truly God sent!

Melissa is at TX Children's with Jake tonight and she won't leave his side because the chemo is too hard on his body to do it as an outpatient treatment. My heart breaks every time I think about what they're going through and that's why we had to start a fundraiser and bring some sort of relief to them. 

They did find out that miraculously the cancer in Jake seems to be isolated to the bone and didn't spread to any other area yet but for those of us that went through this with Michelle; its a small milestone. We pray that technology will catch up and find what can stop this. 

Again, thank you to all and God bless.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Truly amazing stuff. Well done y'all.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad to see more donations! Thanks everyone again for participating in the fundraiser! 
Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

All I can say is wow! Scotty you are an outstanding person for donating so much! The 2Cool family never fails to make great things happen! 
Brett awesome way to raise the much needed funds for this family!
Prayers sent to their family!
Hats off to all those that have donated!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr Broussard that's a very generous donation for the family. Thank you and thank you Brett for making it possible and all the 2coolers involved. Prayers for the family


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

We are continuing to raise money to help Melissa Miller and her son Jake's battle with cancer. Jake has been under going chemo every 2 weeks and is scheduled to have the bone replaced with a rod in his right leg from right above his knee to right above is ankle on Septemper 28th. We are having a Pork Steak dinner in Hillje, Texas (Near Prasek's Smokehouse) on September 26th. We are also selling raffle tickets that will be drawn on September 26th. If anyone would like to purchase raffle tickets from me PM me or email me at [email protected]. You can pay with paywall and I will scan you a copy of your tickets filled out. I have attached a copy of the raffle ticket (Please note that item no. 21 was inadvertently left off and is a 12ga. Mossberg Maverick pump shotgun)


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Here is a flyer for the benefit!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks to those who have bought raffle tickets. There is some really good items on the raffle and the money goes to a great cause! There is still a little over a week to get raffle tickets, PM me and I will get you taken care of.

Thanks again,
Rory Starling


----------



## CAT TALES (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for bringing those tickets to me Rory! 

Yall give Rory a call for some of those raffle tickets for a family in need!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice to see y'all fishing in another part of the world suckas!!!


----------

